# prostitute



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

There once was a prostitute who had no arms

A man said to her "You must find your type of job hard ?"

She replied " I dont give a toss!"

:lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Charlie


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

[smiley=rifle.gif] and you were doing so well :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Only from Clacton -----


----------

